# Csv



## GBee (May 1, 2020)

Hello Am registered as a candidate engineering technologists, I requested for a registration letter from ECSA was denied on basis that I am a Candidate......can someone advise on what to do


----------



## SRMPro (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello, I'm also planning to use ECSA, did you manage to get something


----------

